# RIP Eleanor



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Eleanor was the sweetest, friendliest, and most patient cat I have ever seen. She was the only pet that I ever really clicked with. I miss her so much.

We came home last night and found vomit on the floor and her hunched in a corner, covered in her own urine and wailing. Even though she was obviously in pain, she let us pick her up and set her on the couch without complaining. We quickly saw that she was paralyzed from the waist down, crawling with her front legs and literally dragging her back half.

My mother and I rushed her to the vet, and he was quickly able to diagnose her with saddle thrombosis. Basically she had been born with one of several heart conditions, all hard to detect. Her heart had formed a clot who knows when that had just now lodged itself in the artery in her waist, cutting off blood to her back half. The damage to her legs and tail was already irreversible. We could try a few risky and expensive methods to remove the clot, but they would risk her life and there was a 100% chance that she would have another clot. 

Since she was in pain and would never be able to use her back legs, we decided to have her put to sleep immediately. Right before she stopped breathing she seemed just like her old self. The vet was very nice; he almost cried when he told us the news and he gave us a group hug when Eleanor had passed.

Our other cat, Griffen, is still looking for her. My little brother is devastated and I am a wreck. I tried to keep it together for my mom last night but when I was alone I lost it. If she had been an old cat with health issues I think it would have been easier than to come home and find my two year old kitten paralyzed. I have had a lot of pets but she was the best. I still just can't believe she's gone. I will never stop missing her little kitty kisses or the way she would run up to me when I got home.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh I am so so sorry to hear about Eleanor. It's always difficult to lose a member of your fur family especially when they are so young 

Soon you'll be able to smile when you think of her. Hugs ( ) ( )


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you.  I am glad that our decision was clear and there were not doubts as to whether we should try to treat the condition or not, and therefore no guilt. That would have made it so much worse.


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

Im so sorry, what a beautiful girl


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry! My last cat had died with the exact same condition. He was also put down for the same reason . . . I was so devastated. Eleanor looked like such a beautiful little lady.


----------



## Calypso77 (Jun 17, 2012)

Oh Hun I am so very sorry to hear about Eleanor. It is never easy they become a huge part of our families. Eleanor is absolutely stunning and adorable. I'm sorry this happened to her and your family. RIP Eleanor. ;(


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks you guys.  I'm still a bit upset but our other cat is getting lonely and our local shelter is nearly overflowing so withing a week or so we might have another kitten within a few weeks. Our family has never been the type to have a very long grieving period.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Rip


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Aww I'm so sorry, she was adorable! It is not an easy thing to go through, my dog died two years ago and my world hasn't been right since.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

I have had a kitty soulmate pass away suddenly, so I fully understand the loss you must be feeling. 

Giving an unwanted kitten a good, loving home is a great way to deal with such a loss. I hope you find one every bit as lovely as Eleanor was.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss of a furry friend... Especially when she was so young... I also experienced a loss a few years back. My Dog died of being hit by a Car... It was accidental, and it seemed that it was a quick death. I miss her, too. 
R.I.P Eleanor and R.I.P. Amber... May you both be in your best of dreams and care...


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Awww poor Eleanor! RIP  My sister's cat had that condition and she rushed him to the Emergency Vet because it was after hours. He couldn't walk or stand. They injected some kind of medicine that broke up the clot and he survived, but walked just a little bit funny for the rest of his life, but was ok. It was a VERY expensive bill though! I'm so very sorry that Eleanor couldn't be saved :'(

Hugs to you for your loss. *HUGS!*


----------



## Babydoll (May 16, 2012)

It definitely is hard to lose our family members.. I had a border collie mix, missy and she was amazing .. I taught her so many tricks but one thing I miss the most is the look in her eyes when I came home upset and she just knew.. she would set her head in my lap like " its okay mom, tell me about it" and I would.. I still miss her and her dog tag is on my keys.. Rip to your sweet kitty.. the only thing we can do is remember. 
Again sorry about your loss


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Aww I'm so sorry. I cried reading this. Poor baby. R.I.P. She is happy and able to use her legs as she did when she was a kitten, she went over the rainbow bridge and is no longer in pain :')


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you for all the kind words you guys.  It really means a lot.


----------

